# Need help - setting up a 5D on a windows7 PC



## drolo61 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all,
changed to 5D3 recently, passed down my 5D to my son in law. Windows7 notebook does not autodetect the camera, initial software kit no longer available (got lost in one of many transitions).
How would I get the PC and camera talk to each other?

Thanks for any ideas.
Cheers
Olaf


----------



## Jim K (Sep 9, 2012)

It depends on what you want to do with the 5D and WIN 7 notebook.

To get the images off the memory card used in the 5D buy a CF card reader rather than plug the camera directly into the laptop.

Almost all the software (DPP, etc.) that came with the new 5D3 will work with the old 5D.


----------



## well_dunno (Sep 9, 2012)

drolo61 said:


> Hi all,
> changed to 5D3 recently, passed down my 5D to my son in law. Windows7 notebook does not autodetect the camera, initial software kit no longer available (got lost in one of many transitions).
> How would I get the PC and camera talk to each other?
> 
> ...



With regards to the software kit, you could install the software that came with the 5D mk 3. It should have no difficulty recognizing the 5D (I imagine you refer to the software kit that came with the 5D as not being available). 

If you are connecting the camera to the computer via USB, it might help connecting it first and turning the camera on after (that is if you have not done so already). If that does not work, you could try another USB port. Even when a driver is missing and it cannot be used, Windows 7 should recognize a device was connected...

A card reader, as the previus poster suggested, should get around the issue either case...

Cheers!


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Sep 9, 2012)

Also, make sure to install the updated codec pack so explorer will be able to show RAW previews. 
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26829


----------



## Fotofanten (Sep 9, 2012)

Yup, that's quite handy. Just remember to choose _MicrosoftCodecPack_amd64.msi_, which is the one meant for 64-bit systems. All systems that are less than a few years old are based on 64 bit architecture. To make sure, open the start meny, right click on Computer and select properties. It should say system type: 64-bit. If it says 32-bit, then _MicrosoftCodecPack_x86.msi_ is the correct file.


----------



## drolo61 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi all,

thanks for the speedy replies. Will use the 5D3 software and see how far that gets us.

Cheers
Olaf


----------



## lastSKYsamurai (Sep 10, 2012)

Go to Computer, Right click the Canon MK III Icon & press Import Pictures & Movies. Hopefully you should be good to go.

From memory It was Automatic when I connected on Win7 up until I reinstalled the OS on a new SSD. Don't know why It doesn't do it now. & took me some hours to realise that I could at least manually do it via My Computer. Lightroom Is slow & I think you can do it on Canon Camera RAW? Prg. But have never tried it. One less program to install in my books. 

Let us know how you go. 

-------------
EDIT: Oh, for the Original 5D. Must I miss read another question in my life? Iv'e failed yet again Internet...


----------



## matukas (Sep 10, 2012)

5D (classic) is not supported with Win7 in tethered mode (EOS utility), because you need driver. And you have no driver. Had same problem. Want to get images, use CF reader.


----------



## hyles (Sep 10, 2012)

a couple of years ago canon released a paper with compatibility of its product with win7. EOS 5d is not supported by this OS.
You shouldn't have problem with 5DIII.

http://www.canon.it/Images/Win7-D-SLR_tcm80-764088.pdf

Diego


----------

